# (Im New) Do I have Depersonalization? scared!!!



## Chris.m (Feb 29, 2012)

I think i got depersonalization? I tried some third eye meditation and all these stupid meditations for like 1 hour not really knowing what they did, so 1 day later after trying all these meditations i read about opening the third eye and by opening it you would be able to read minds, feel the energy in rooms, get higher intuition, see ghost, and some may go crazy. well this scared the shit out of me and I thought this was going to happen to me but after 1 week of me being scared (anxiety) thinking this was going to happen. None of this shit ended up happening, but through out this week i started questioning everything. for example the meaning of life, religion, and reality. And then i started to feel unreal, fake, detached from reality, like i was in a movie. So i Googled the symptoms. I discovered depersonalization and saw videos of people who have this and i felt exactly like they did... i also heard that people can get this through meditation, anxiety, or questioning stuff and it can lead to this...(i had my first anxiety attack that day i started feeling depersonalized) i just wanted to know if i do have depersonalization? And did meditation cause this? Or was it because of me Being scared (anxiety) and questioning everything?
i really doubt third eye and meditation caused this because i only tried it once and i didn't feel scared/depersonalization at the moment of meditation up until a day later when i read all that shit and i got scared...so i guess my question is...if being scared or a scary thought combined with anxiety and questioning everything be the cause of my depersonalization? ALSO i did question the meaning of life and existance before this but not as much and i didn't care or those thoughts didn't bother me like they do now... everything just feels fake. i feel like everyone is a robot. Its horrible.


----------



## lil P nut (May 7, 2011)

Chris.m said:


> I think i got depersonalization? I tried some third eye meditation and all these stupid meditations for like 1 hour not really knowing what they did, so 1 day later after trying all these meditations i read about opening the third eye and by opening it you would be able to read minds, feel the energy in rooms, get higher intuition, see ghost, and some may go crazy. well this scared the shit out of me and I thought this was going to happen to me but after 1 week of me being scared (anxiety) thinking this was going to happen. None of this shit ended up happening, but through out this week i started questioning everything. for example the meaning of life, religion, and reality. And then i started to feel unreal, fake, detached from reality, like i was in a movie. So i Googled the symptoms. I discovered depersonalization and saw videos of people who have this and i felt exactly like they did... i also heard that people can get this through meditation, anxiety, or questioning stuff and it can lead to this...(i had my first anxiety attack that day i started feeling depersonalized) i just wanted to know if i do have depersonalization? And did meditation cause this? Or was it because of me Being scared (anxiety) and questioning everything?
> i really doubt third eye and meditation caused this because i only tried it once and i didn't feel scared/depersonalization at the moment of meditation up until a day later when i read all that shit and i got scared...so i guess my question is...if being scared or a scary thought combined with anxiety and questioning everything be the cause of my depersonalization? ALSO i did question the meaning of life and existance before this but not as much and i didn't care or those thoughts didn't bother me like they do now... everything just feels fake. i feel like everyone is a robot. Its horrible.


you're enlightened, join the club.... it sucks...

you saw self as an illusion and therefore detatched from it. just work out and stop focusing on the internal and it could possibly go away.


----------



## Chris.m (Feb 29, 2012)

Kleedis said:


> you're enlightened, join the club.... it sucks...
> 
> you saw self as an illusion and therefore detatched from it. just work out and stop focusing on the internal and it could possibly go away.


Wat do you think lead to my depersonalization? My anxiety. With me questioning everything?


----------



## Chris.m (Feb 29, 2012)

Answer my questions...anybody...


----------



## bealesy (Feb 29, 2012)

Mine is my anxiety I got told dp carnt live without anxiety and if u get rid of your anxiety or get it down to a low level your do will go


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

You probably had a budding anxiety disorder or some predisposition to dissociation. Mindfulness and Other coping skills can help, if that doesn't work I'd try to find a therapist


----------



## Chris.m (Feb 29, 2012)

kate_edwin said:


> You probably had a budding anxiety disorder or some predisposition to dissociation. Mindfulness and Other coping skills can help, if that doesn't work I'd try to find a therapist


Yeah well i had been having anxiety attacks 1 week prior to this...


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Wel there you go. Your dp may be a symptom of
an anxiety disorder. I sugget mindfulness. Yes meditation is mindful, but not all mindfulness is meditation.


----------

